# Error 404 o OpenSSL no lo se

## brutico

Veréis tuve que reinstalar el sistema por falta de espacio para windows y  actualizar me encuentro con tres ebuils que me dan este error.

```
>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/bluez-5.43.tar.xz'

--2016-10-31 09:51:25--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/bluez-5.43.tar.xz

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 216.165.129.135, 137.226.34.46, 140.211.166.134, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|216.165.129.135|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2016-10-31 09:51:25 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/bluetooth/bluez-5.43.tar.xz'

--2016-10-31 09:51:25--  http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/bluetooth/bluez-5.43.tar.xz

Resolving www.kernel.org... 149.20.4.69, 199.204.44.194, 198.145.20.140, ...

Connecting to www.kernel.org|149.20.4.69|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently

Location: https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/bluetooth/bluez-5.43.tar.xz [following]

--2016-10-31 09:51:26--  https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/bluetooth/bluez-5.43.tar.xz

Connecting to www.kernel.org|149.20.4.69|:443... connected.

OpenSSL: error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure

Unable to establish SSL connection.

!!! Couldn't download 'bluez-5.43.tar.xz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-wireless/bluez-5.43', Log file:

 *  '/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluez-5.43/temp/build.log
```

No se si es que no está el link bien o es un error OpenSSL

```
>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/git-2.10.2.tar.xz'

--2016-10-31 09:51:27--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/git-2.10.2.tar.xz

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 156.56.247.195, 64.50.233.100, 137.226.34.46, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|156.56.247.195|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2016-10-31 09:51:27 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/git-2.10.2.tar.xz'

--2016-10-31 09:51:27--  http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/git-2.10.2.tar.xz

Resolving www.kernel.org... 198.145.20.140, 149.20.4.69, 199.204.44.194, ...

Connecting to www.kernel.org|198.145.20.140|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently

Location: https://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/git-2.10.2.tar.xz [following]

--2016-10-31 09:51:27--  https://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/git-2.10.2.tar.xz

Connecting to www.kernel.org|198.145.20.140|:443... connected.

OpenSSL: error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure

Unable to establish SSL connection.

>>> Downloading 'https://git-core.googlecode.com/files/git-2.10.2.tar.xz'

--2016-10-31 09:51:28--  https://git-core.googlecode.com/files/git-2.10.2.tar.xz

Resolving git-core.googlecode.com... 66.102.1.82, 2a00:1450:400c:c06::52

Connecting to git-core.googlecode.com|66.102.1.82|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2016-10-31 09:51:28 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'git-2.10.2.tar.xz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-vcs/git-2.10.2', Log file:

 *  '/tmp/portage/dev-vcs/git-2.10.2/temp/build.log'
```

```
>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/cryptsetup-1.7.3.tar.xz'

--2016-10-31 09:51:28--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/cryptsetup-1.7.3.tar.xz

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 156.56.247.195, 64.50.233.100, 64.50.236.52, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|156.56.247.195|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2016-10-31 09:51:28 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/cryptsetup/v1.7/cryptsetup-1.7.3.tar.xz'

--2016-10-31 09:51:28--  http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/cryptsetup/v1.7/cryptsetup-1.7.3.tar.xz

Resolving www.kernel.org... 149.20.4.69, 199.204.44.194, 198.145.20.140, ...

Connecting to www.kernel.org|149.20.4.69|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently

Location: https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/cryptsetup/v1.7/cryptsetup-1.7.3.tar.xz [following]

--2016-10-31 09:51:29--  https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/cryptsetup/v1.7/cryptsetup-1.7.3.tar.xz

Connecting to www.kernel.org|149.20.4.69|:443... connected.

OpenSSL: error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure

Unable to establish SSL connection.

```

----------

## Frell

Sigue reproduciéndose el problema?

Estuve buscando por la web con el código de error y al parecer parecía problema de → net-misc/curl. Hablo un poco sin saber, pero prueba a desinstalar y volver a instalar net-misc/curl.

Saludos!!

----------

